# Minx Open 2013 :D



## Zoé (Jan 7, 2013)

Hi people !

So the comp I am organizing has now been officially announced 

Minx Open will take place in Namur (Belgium) on April 20 and 21. Come come register, it will be a lot of fun and as you might guess we'll have a lot of minx event !
I have some space at my place for people that want to sleep there (if you bring a mattress and sleeping bag) and a little tip for those who want to stay at the youth hostel : it tends to get full quite fast, so make sure to book well in advance !

There are many more infos on the website, so go check it out 
http://worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=MinxOpen2013


----------



## hcfong (Jan 7, 2013)

And if people are thinking about staying at the Formula 1, I'd strongly recommend you not to. I stayed there last year and the rooms are absolutely disgusting. There were stains on the bedsheets and the toilets and showers were minging. And there was a strong smell of cigarette smoke in my room.


----------



## benskoning (Jan 7, 2013)

looks fun... to bad I cant go.


----------



## AvGalen (Jan 7, 2013)

Coming back from the honeymoon....straight to the competition I guess


----------



## brandbest1 (Jan 8, 2013)

See, this comp is what I need at the US... a comp FILLED with side events.


----------



## AustinReed (Jan 8, 2013)

brandbest1 said:


> See, this comp is what I need at the US... a comp FILLED with side events.



I know that feel man, I know that feel.


----------



## Cubinguy (Mar 20, 2013)

I'm coming!


----------



## Rufus (Mar 20, 2013)

Me too for 3x3 and 4x4!!


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Mar 21, 2013)

Are u greek


----------



## Geert (Apr 22, 2013)

great competition and great fun!!!


----------

